# Help going filterless



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

I have my 110gal planted community tank. I have recently decided to try going without a filter. Only pumps for water movement 

It worked great for a few weeks but water turned cloudy over time 

I fixed the problem easily by only adding my old filter with a micron filter for a few hours now water is crystal clear I do not really want to do this alot because I worry it my make my balances to uneven 

I have started to watch feeding more closely but any other recommendation would be great help
thanks

note I am not willing to use chemicals


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

First off, why?

Second, how heavily planted is this tank? If not pretty well planted, I wouldn't even attempt it. It can be done, but with very strict feeding and stocking practices.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The best way to go filterless is to have at least 75% of the tank planted with fast growing plants.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

Was the cloudiness white or green?

Did you test your water chemistry to see how it might have changed during this trial? If you can tell us any changes to water chemistry, it might illuminate the problem.


----------



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

greenish tint run out of test strips
lost 1 large fish at change over might been ammonia spike then that was 1.5 months ago


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Recommendation....get rid of strips and start using liquid test kits. Strips just aren't accurate enough.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

search the forum for beaslbob. he is a member here who has a specific way of setting up his tanks that let him not use a filter and no water changes. Heavily planted, 1" peat moss, 1" sand, 1" gravel. There is a growing number of builds based on his builds.


----------

